# Your Favorite Live Performances



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Post clips from some of your favorite live performances!


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2016)

let's see if you recognize anyone in this band @Padawanbater2


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2016)

omfg the audio quality sucks! lol

That looks like Zach on the mic from the mannerisms but it's tough to tell from the audio


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

One of the coolest shows I've been to. He climbed the speaker towers and dove off into the crowd backwards without even looking after security came after him to make him stop. Epic show for sure.


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Sep 25, 2016)

Check this out


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> omfg the audio quality sucks! lol
> 
> That looks like Zach on the mic from the mannerisms but it's tough to tell from the audio


 lol, yeah, it was recorded in some small shit punk rock club in the early 90s, and you got it, inside out was the band he was in before rage blew up..


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

Can any one piece together the epicness of this pic? (hint -whos in it?)


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Is that Maynard?


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Yep


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)

Padawanbater2 said:


> Is that Maynard?


Yes sir, but can you tell who is watching them?


----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## HydroRed (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## qwizoking (Sep 25, 2016)

i saw an excellent performance of moby dick some years back. couldnt find a clip. its opera though..
hoping to catch it again in november

this made me think of it


----------



## Drowning-Man (Sep 25, 2016)

Drowning pool, Saliva concert in Clarksville TN


----------



## socalcoolmx (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 5, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Can any one piece together the epicness of this pic? (hint -whos in it?)
> View attachment 3789816


Is that Tom morello?


----------



## Michiganmeds1982 (Oct 5, 2016)

Hell yea it is, that guy rocks


----------



## Rizlared (Oct 15, 2016)

Can't post links just now

Neil Young is amazing live, the best I've seen.

Ive seen rage twice but the first time, in their pomp in a smallish venue, was phenomenal.

Discovered Electric Wizard at a festival this year. They've been around for years but unknown to me. Off to watch them again in a fortnight only this time, I know their music.

should be fun

The most disappointing for me was The Jesus and Mary Chain.

I fucking loved them but the gig was merely ok


----------



## torontoke (Oct 15, 2016)

Tool at edge fest in Barrie was my favorite concert ever

Dmb in Central Park second

David Bowie with nin mid nineties


----------



## Enots (Oct 15, 2016)

And just for laughs....


----------



## Padawanbater2 (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 17, 2016)

HydroRed said:


> Yes sir, but can you tell who is watching them?


Didn't they share an apartment back it the day?


----------



## twostrokenut (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Wasabi Shot (Oct 18, 2016)

Because it's energetic as a pure Sativa landrace


----------



## Illinois Enema Bandit (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm listening & watching this legendary Frank Zappa performance in NYC right now,at obscene SPL levels that have my neighbors windows thumping 

Neighbors are at work BTW .

Black Napkins .


----------



## TheMystified420 (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## socalcoolmx (Nov 18, 2016)

I first heard blacknapkins in1976 live at the forum his bicentennial concert I think it was new year eve had terry bozio on drums 
I remember that song about punky and promise not to.


----------



## Freddie Millergogo (Nov 21, 2016)

"...still out on those pills..."






This is the real deal - F you Billy Joe and the other fake punk wankers.


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2016)

i saw most all of the World Series of Rock at the Cleveland stadium


----------



## Grojak (Nov 22, 2016)

@racerboy71 you inspired me, this ones most epic cause I was there 9/20/2000 Red Rocks!! Chrissy Hines opened for him, she closed her set with Needle and the Damage Done.

Between the altitude, whiskey, random hash bowl walking in and this killer sativa I had brought I was higher than a hippie on a helicopter ride!


----------



## Grojak (Nov 22, 2016)

Another epic experience I had, something like 140 years of bluegrass on that stage.


----------



## Grandpapy (Nov 22, 2016)

lol $10.50 for pink floyd, no one is that old...


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 22, 2016)

Grandpapy said:


> lol $10.50 for pink floyd, no one is that old...


ikr, i hadn't thought of the price until you mentioned it. Checked the inflation index and that's about $40 in today's money. Still pretty cheap for concert tickets. That decade was pretty foggy for me, the era of Seconal and Quaalude


----------



## abalonehx (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## fibba (Dec 12, 2016)

Phish early 2000's in Massachusetts


----------



## Akoni (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Grojak (Dec 21, 2016)

Check out Capitol Theater on youtube... they've posted something like 150 full shows from the 70's into the 90's i believe... who's who of music is there.


----------



## Akoni (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Wavels (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## fibba (Dec 21, 2016)

Bob Dylan


----------



## CannaBruh (Dec 21, 2016)

if you get a chance to see Larry Carlton, do, he's a bad mofo


----------



## Wavels (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## frankoo (Dec 24, 2016)

*Lady Gaga - VMA 2009 "Paparazzi" (HD) *


----------



## Rizlared (Dec 24, 2016)

frankoo said:


> *Lady Gaga - VMA 2009 "Paparazzi" (HD) *


Man...lady gg and man u...


----------

